# Talk to the hand



## mzcapnbly

Hi,
Could someone translate this phrase for me please?
Thanks you very much! =)


----------



## buddingtranslator

Bienvenido al foro!

I would translate it as:
"Habla al mano".... (porque la cara no te escucha!)

That's my suggestion. See if the natives have a better one.

Un saludo,

BT


----------



## thrice

buddingtranslator said:
			
		

> Bienvenido al foro!
> 
> I would translate it as:
> "Habla al mano".... (porque la cara no te escucha!)
> 
> That's my suggestion. See if the natives have a better one.
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> BT


 
My Spanish isn't up to speed, so I'm not gonna argue.... but this is the Italian forum =)     I'll take a shot at the Italian translation, though.

"Parla alla mano" 
would be the direct translation, I believe.


----------



## buddingtranslator

Oops, you're quite right. My mistake there! Now you have the Spanish version too! I'm sure it'll come in handy...


----------



## Juri

Can be "parlare a vanvera", or better: "parlare a vuoto, o "al muro.


----------



## Alfry

I've heard those words in a film, Terminator III, if I'm not mistaken, but in that case I'm not sure it meant parlare a vanvera.

no equivalent is coming to my mind at the moment
I'll be thinking of it though


----------



## Drusillo

In Italian there isn't an idiomatic phrase like: "Parla alla mano", but starting from the spanish version:
Habla al mano".... (porque la cara no te escucha!) = Parla alla mano... perche il viso non ti ascolta!
I understand the meaning but I can't find a similar idiomatic expression, sorry...


----------



## Don Zauker

Drusillo said:
			
		

> In Italian there isn't an idiomatic phrase like: "Parla alla mano", but starting from the spanish version:
> Habla al mano".... (porque la cara no te escucha!) = Parla alla mano... perche il viso non ti ascolta!
> I understand the meaning but I can't find a similar idiomatic expression, sorry...


Come parlare al muro?


----------



## radiation woman

Don Zauker said:
			
		

> Come parlare al muro?


 
Come parlare a una mano?


----------



## Drusillo

Don Zauker said:
			
		

> Come parlare al muro?


 
Non penso, "parlare alla mano, perchè la faccia non ti ascolta" mi fa pensare ad un tentativo di farci ascoltare: prova con la mano se non vieni ascoltato! Invece "parlare al muro" non ha nessun senso di possibilità positiva, è solo un parlare inutilmente! Spero di essere riuscito a spiegare il mio pensiero...
Ciao


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

How do you say "parlare a braccio" then?


----------



## radiation woman

radiation woman said:
			
		

> Come parlare a una mano?


 
Sorry - I've just realised that my post made no sense whatsoever as I'd misunderstood what Don Zauker meant by his post of "Come parlare al muro".  I thought he meant "How can you talk to a wall?"  whereas I now realise he meant "Is it like the expression "talking to the wall?".

It just goes to show that English isn't the only ambiguous language!


----------



## Drusillo

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> How do you say "parlare a braccio" then?


Scusa, forse mi sono perso qualcosa: "parlare a braccio"=parlare senza essersi prima preparato un discorso.

Forse servirebbe qualcuno che ci spieghi cosa significa in inglese "Talk to the hand", sempre che significhi qualcosa di particolare....

Ciao


----------



## radiation woman

"talk to the hand cos the face ain't listening" - I think this is an expression which started in the US (I saw it on Ricky Lake's chat show before I heard British people using it).  It means that the person can say what they like, but you won't listen to it anymore.  You're not interested in hearing what they've got to say any longer.


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Ovviamente intendevo come si dice "parlare a braccio" in inglese!

Visto che si parlava di parlare "a mano" (che non ho ancora capito se significa qualcosa in inglese) e' venuta naturale l'associazione con parlare " a braccio" 



			
				Drusillo said:
			
		

> Scusa, forse mi sono perso qualcosa: "parlare a braccio"=parlare senza essersi prima preparato un discorso.
> 
> Forse servirebbe qualcuno che ci spieghi cosa significa in inglese "Talk to the hand", sempre che significhi qulacosa di particolare....
> 
> Ciao


----------



## radiation woman

I think "parlare a braccio" equates to the English expression "to speak off the cuff".


----------



## moodywop

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> How do you say "parlare a braccio" then?


 
I think "a braccio" is "off the cuff":

_I hadn't prepared a speech so I just said a few words off the cuff_
_(Cambridge Advanced Dict)_


----------



## sweet_cate

mzcapnbly said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Could someone translate this phrase for me please?
> Thanks you very much! =)


 
I would like, but...

can you explay what does it mean with other words please?

Otherwise, I can't understand the meaning of your phrase.

Bye.


----------



## uinni

radiation woman said:
			
		

> Sorry - I've just realised that my post made no sense whatsoever as I'd misunderstood what Don Zauker meant by his post of "Come parlare al muro". I thought he meant "How can you talk to a wall?" whereas I now realise he meant "Is it like the expression "talking to the wall?".
> 
> It just goes to show that English isn't the only ambiguous language!


 
Although "technically" possible, an Italian would not ask "come parlare ad una mano?" (maybe you could find it in an essay, for example -in the positive form, anyway), but "come {parleresti/e}/{si potrebbe parlare}/{sarebbe possibile palare} ad una mano?"
Italian has a pretty low degree of ambiguity (the only case I can think of is the problem with "lei"...) either by construction or by usage 

Uinni


----------



## uinni

Juri said:
			
		

> Can be "parlare a vanvera", or better: "parlare a vuoto, o "al muro.


 
So, thanks to RW's explanation, we can conclude that "to talk to the hand" = "parlare al muro" (nobody wants to listen/is actually listening).

Parlare a vanvera = to talk nonsense.

Parlare a vuoto can maybe be used for both, for it conveys the uselessness of the "conversation" and/or the fact that nobody is listening.

Uinni


----------



## ElaineG

sweet_cate said:
			
		

> I would like to, but...
> 
> can you explain what it means with other words please?
> 
> Otherwise, I can't understand the meaning of your phrase.
> 
> Bye.


 
As *radiation woman *said above, "Talk to the hand" is a very provocative and dismissive way of saying "I'm done with this conversation.  I'm not listening to you."  It helps to picture a large angry woman on a trashy TV show holding up her hand as she says it.  I believe it started as an African-American urban expression, and then spread via TV to teenagers in general, and then to the population as a whole.  Using "talk to the hand" has started numerous fist fights on shows like Jerry Springer (and probably in real life as well) as it is meant to be very rude indeed.


----------



## uinni

ElaineG said:
			
		

> As *radiation woman *said above, "Talk to the hand" is a very provocative and dismissive way of saying "I'm done with this conversation. I'm not listening to you." It helps to picture a large angry woman on a trashy TV show holding up her hand as she says it. I believe it started as an African-American urban expression, and then spread via TV to teenagers in general, and then to the population as a whole. Using "talk to the hand" has started numerous fist fights on shows like Jerry Springer (and probably in real life as well) as it is meant to be very rude indeed.


 
Conversely, in Italian "parlare al muro" is generally used by the person who undergoes (or who notices someone undergoes) this attitude in the audience 

Uinni


----------



## sweet_cate

ElaineG said:
			
		

> As *radiation woman *said above, "Talk to the hand" is a very provocative and dismissive way of saying "I'm done with this conversation. I'm not listening to you." It helps to picture a large angry woman on a trashy TV show holding up her hand as she says it. I believe it started as an African-American urban expression, and then spread via TV to teenagers in general, and then to the population as a whole. Using "talk to the hand" has started numerous fist fights on shows like Jerry Springer (and probably in real life as well) as it is meant to be very rude indeed.


 

Ok, grazie.  

Grazie molte anche per le correzioni. 

Allora, se il significato generale è questo..

io lo traddurei con un "parlarsi addosso"..

nel senso di una persona parla a voce alta e con convinzione senza curarsi del fatto che ciò che dice non viene recepito dagli altri,* ma serve solo a lei/lui per dare libero sfogo alla sua rabbia o alle sue idee.

Può essere usato (in italiano) sia per lunghi monologhi autoreferenziali, sia per lunghi discorsi anche urlati in luoghi pubblici nel mezzo di un consesso dove comunque non gli/le si presta molta attenzione.

E' un po' "idiomatica" la frase "parlarsi addosso" .. ma d'altra parte anche "talk to the hand" mi sembra che lo sia..  



* l'uso dell'indicativo e non del congiuntivo (come richiederebbe il che prima del verbo..) non è casuale, è voluto.


----------



## Drusillo

Parlarsi addosso viene usato durante le animate discussioni, in questo caso è più simile= "Stai parlando al muro!" o "Ne ho abbastanza, non ascolterò oltre!".
Ciao


----------



## uinni

Drusillo said:
			
		

> Parlarsi addosso viene usato durante le animate discussioni, in questo caso è più simile= "Stai parlando al muro!" o "Ne ho abbastanza, non ascolterò oltre!".
> Ciao


 
Appunto, riportandola anche nell'uso a quanto spiegatoci da RW ed ElaineG.

Unnni


----------



## sweet_cate

Drusillo said:
			
		

> Parlarsi addosso viene usato durante le animate discussioni, in questo caso è più simile= "Stai parlando al muro!" o "Ne ho abbastanza, non ascolterò oltre!".
> Ciao


 

Hai ragione solo se quando si indica il termine "mano"  si intende quella dell'interlocutore e non quella di chi sta parlando.

Se si intende la mano dell'interlocutore, allora "mano" e "muro" sono intercambiabili, e il senso è quello del rapporto che sta intercorrendo tra l'emittente e il destinatario.

Se invece si intende la mano dell'emittente, senza riferimento alla relazione che sta intercorrendo tra l'emittente e il destinatario, e quindi solo in termini descrittivi di ciò che si sta osservando dall'esterno, allora funziona senz'altro di più la parola "addosso" in quanto chi sta osservando l'azione e la definisce con "talk to the hand" sta vedendo chi parla esercitare una pratica che non c'entra molto con chi sta osservando l'azione, ma è la semplice descrizione di un modo di parlare (autoreferenziale appunto) che non va oltre la persona stessa che sta parlando.

Chissà se se mi sono fatta capire..  

Mi sono parlata addosso o sto parlando al muro?

Le 2 espressioni sono effettivamente di significato slightly different.


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Being a rude dismissing, could be something like:

vallo a raccontare/dire a quella stronza di tua nonna

(ci sono una marea di variazioni...)

?????

this could well rise a fist fight!


----------



## Elisa68

In Italian you can also use:
_Un dialogo tra sordi_
Although this implies that each party is not interested in the conversation.


----------



## lsp

The thread entitled "I couldn't care less" should come in handy. In Italian when you're not intersted in what the other person is saying, any number of variations of "Non me ne frega niente" is more natural than trying to force a translation of "talk to the hand." Mercifully, this expression is dying out in English.


----------



## Pigliacampo

Posso dirvi che si usa di più in quelli personi snob, cioè è uno slang usato per ignorare una persona con la qualla non ne vuoi parlare di più, più che altro in senzo di scherzare... mi sa che viene dallo spagnolo però non ne sono sicuro e sendo lo spagnolo la mia lingua madre.


----------



## Drusillo

Pigliacampo said:
			
		

> Posso dirvi che si usa di più con le persone snob, cioè è uno slang usato per ignorare una persona con la quale non vuoi più parlare, più che altro per scherzare... mi sa che viene dallo spagnolo, però non ne sono sicuro essendo lo spagnolo la mia lingua madre.


 
Puoi dire: "più che altro per scherzare" o anche "più che altro con l'idea di scherzare".
Ciao


----------



## lsp

Pigliacampo said:
			
		

> Posso dirvi che si usa di più in quelli personi snob...


This is not how I would characterize the element who use it in the USA. (Hint: as someone mentioned, you might hear it on the Ricky Lake TV show)


----------



## King Crimson

Sulla base di quello che spiega Elaine (post #21), direi che un modo semi-educato di esprimere lo stesso concetto, in Italiano, potrebbe essere: _quello che dici mi entra da un orecchio e mi esce dall'altro_, oppure _quello che dici non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo_.


----------

